# SSPO (16 weeks in New Braintree) VS. SSPO (Degree + Reserve)



## JSaad (Mar 9, 2009)

What limitations come with not going down and doing the 16 weeks? Are there departments that accept SSPO's that don't recognize the reserve route?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

If you get certified to be an SSPO, does it really matter how you arrived there?


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

It's a bit of a broad question in the sense that it's more agency specific. Like Delta said both will get you there but some schools tend to look at applicants that either have a full MPTC or full SSPO over the RI and degree combo, others may not, it all depends on each dept. Having done both the RI and later the full SSPO I can tell you first hand that both programs are night and day from each other. The SSPO covered alot of things that the RI never did, and I can say confidently that looking back on it I felt was much better prepared doing the whole SSPO vs just the RI.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Just so you know in case you did not. You can no longer be waived with degree and RI if the RI was not 242 hours or more.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Aren't all the R/I classes now 242? I know Boylston is... Not sure if I'll end up going the SSPO route but at least I'll have the waiver when I'm done come January. 

...yah, next January. I know, I know... I wish they had continuous classes year round too.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

CJIS said:


> Just so you know in case you did not. You can no longer be waived with degree and RI if the RI was not 242 hours or more.


That doesn't make much sense, as you still have the R/I certificate. Thats like saying those that went to the shortened Municipal Academy (LECP as I believe it was called) can't work in towns anymore because their training was only 650 hours instead of the 800.

What happens if I have been employed under the waiver R/I (old 121 hours course) and a degree, and I go to get on a different department....am i no longer waiverable?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Aren't all the R/I classes now 242? I know Boylston is...


They are now, but it was only 120 hours when I went through back in the days before electricity.



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Not sure if I'll end up going the SSPO route but at least I'll have the waiver when I'm done come January.


Any certification or legitimate training you can add to your resume is good. I submitted a copy of my US Army MP School diploma to our training division, even though it was a farce as far as law enforcement training goes. Defense & civil attorneys won't know that unless they've been through it.



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...yah, next January. I know, I know... I wish they had continuous classes year round too.


Enjoy the summer....September will be here before you know it, and you'll be grumbling about not wanting to go to class when your friends are going out some night.



Foxy85 said:


> That doesn't make much sense, as you still have the R/I certificate. Thats like saying those that went to the shortened Municipal Academy (LECP as I believe it was called) can't work in towns anymore because their training was only 650 hours instead of the 800.
> 
> What happens if I have been employed under the waiver R/I (old 121 hours course) and a degree, and I go to get on a different department....am i no longer waiverable?


I would think they would grant waivers to those who are already certified, provided they've kept up on in-service training. Otherwise, I'd be headed back to the academy, since my full MCJTC academy was 13 weeks, and they're 26 weeks now.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Foxy85 said:


> That doesn't make much sense, as you still have the R/I certificate. Thats like saying those that went to the shortened Municipal Academy (LECP as I believe it was called) can't work in towns anymore because their training was only 650 hours instead of the 800.
> 
> What happens if I have been employed under the waiver R/I (old 121 hours course) and a degree, and I go to get on a different department....am i no longer waiverable?


That is the new rules. As long as you do not let your SSPO Cert\Credentials expire in three years SSPO with the old 120 are fine.

Read this
http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/msp/...tate-police-standard-operating-procedures.pdf


----------



## Joe1231913 (Jun 5, 2007)

So if I am reading this correct, I am no longer waiverable with the old reserve academy in combination with a fed academy?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I'd call the M.S.P certification unit, all the contact info is on the letterhead in the link CJIS provided. Ultimately no matter what any member posts here, it's the Certification Unit's decision.


----------

